

Newbie Post: Wild Wild East: No angels for early stage startups in India? - zaakco
http://www.venturewoods.org/index.php/2009/11/26/funding-for-real-innovation-in-india-unavailable/

======
physcab
Thanks for contributing. But it's not necessary to preface your submissions.
We can tell by looking at your profile.

